# Maple/walnut Bowl/Vase



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

I finished this a couple of weeks ago, finally got around to post. Comments welcome


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks nicely done with tight joints. Is that some tear out or just some porous wood on the band? What is the finish you used and how big is it? You did well on this on Dennis. Keep'em coming.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

The wood on the feature is walnut with butternut, there is no readout. Dimensions are 5" high by 8" wide. Finish is two coats of sanding sealer and three coats of wipe-on poly. Thanks for your comments Bernie. I hope things in your area are OK after all the nasty weather lately.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dennis. That is a fine piece. Nice finish. We are ok so far. Missed a couple of big one's by a few miles.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

So little time, so many skills to learn 

Very nicely done Dennis!!!!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a very nice-looking segmental bowl! I've purchased some of these, but have never personally made one - yours is really nice! What a nice keepsake!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Dennis, very nice.....


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Dennis,

Really nice looking bowl! Great Choice of woods, the colors blend well, and grain patterns have a good contrast from each other. Joints are pretty good, there are a few places they are not perfect however the number of joints you had to deal with you did an outstanding job bring it all together.

I wish I had the time to glue up a segmented bowl to turn but I just don't see it happening in the near future, I have too many other iron's in the fire. When I do get the time I hope mine turns out at least half as good as yours turned out.

Great job, keep them coming,


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the comments Mike, Otis, Jim, Bill and Bernie. If I could stay off of the golf course, I could get more done. But that ain't gonna happen until November.


----------

